# Detaiing Vacuum Attachments



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi I have just used this for the first time and all i can say is excellent, makes vacuuming the interior of your car sooo much easier, the detail tools enable you to get into the stitching on your leather seats and you can even get inside the air vents and clean those too. And at Â£10 delivered its a bargin.

P.s theres even a small round brush that is just the right size to get into the gaps around the gearstick gator.

http://www.performancemotorcare.com/aca ... tools.html

Cheers

Charles


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Thanks for the info Charles. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

No problem happy to help.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Cheers just ordered one


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

Must Have one - will it get between seat and centre "tunnel" ?


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

yup it will get in any where


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

Sounds good, might give it a try.

I assume it will fit my dyson OK? :?


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

It should do it comes with lots of attachments


----------



## James Foote (May 18, 2009)

i got one and it will not fit any of my vacs not my 3 dysons or my hover i am sorry to say


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

James Foote said:


> i got one and it will not fit any of my vacs not my 3 dysons or my hover i am sorry to say


Mine fits my dyson :?


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

And mine :wink:


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> James Foote said:
> 
> 
> > i got one and it will not fit any of my vacs not my 3 dysons or my hover i am sorry to say
> ...


Nice one Andy, was just going to ask that..

Does it come with other adapters for other vacuums?

£5 or £6 on ebay..


----------



## merlie (Jan 19, 2010)

hope it fits my vax

also got it cheap off fleabay


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Anyone use these








they look ok, never used them yet


----------



## merlie (Jan 19, 2010)

davelincs said:


> Anyone use these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's a similar thing to that mention above ... I've only just used it for the 1st time today ... broke one of the extension pieces ... my own fault really ... should have used the long flexi tube as well !

not too bad though ... quite fidley ... really want to get a long crevice tool to fit either the Vax or the Miele.


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

Just ordered one, seems like a good bit of kit!


----------

